# Roleplay anyone? (18+ applicants only)



## Svennyboi (Jun 14, 2019)

PM a note of a example of how you RP...would prefer third person roleplay since first person is kinda weird....eh I will let ya'll know what kinda stuff I do. must be 18 or older. If I find out you aren't. Instablock

eh would prefer ta do it on discord for sake of ease and communication ^^' for said info again. PM me.


----------



## DemonSukaii (Jun 22, 2019)

I wouldn't mind doing an rp tbh, i have a few characters sitting on the side that you might be interested in :0!!

My discord is Demon#3545


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 22, 2019)

I'm interested. I am 27, here's my Discord.

Jared#1103


----------



## tinysteven (Nov 30, 2019)

My character is ( usually ) a 5 inch tall guy; interested?


----------

